# Germania non consegna armi all'Ucraina,ira Biden e Kiev



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

*La Germania si è rifiutata al momento di consegnare armi all'Ucraina e questo sta bloccando anche l'Estonia, uno dei paesi baltici decretati dalla NATO come fornitori ultimi.

Ministro della Difesa Lambrecht:

"Dobbiamo fare di tutto per ridurre l'escalation della situazione 
L'invio di armi non sarebbe utile al momento, questo è il consenso all'interno del governo"

Biden molto seccato, dopo aver mandato un cargo da 90 tonnellate di materiale bellico due notti fa all'aeroporto di Kiev.
Fornitura già arrivata lo scorso anno dall'amministrazione Biden*

Scrive l'ambasciata USA in Ucraina:

"Il primo carico per l'assistenza all'Ucraina recentemente deciso dal presidente Biden è arrivato stasera.
Il carico include circa 90 tonnellate di materiali letali, tra cui munizioni per i difensori dell'Ucraina in prima linea
* lo scorso anno gli Usa hanno fornito aiuti militari per oltre 650 milioni di dollari."*

La Germania per ora ha accettato solo un ospedale da campo che verrà recapitato a febbraio

*Una lettera polemica del sindaco di Kiev, l'ex campione del pugilato Klitschko ed europeista* filo Poroshenko, alla Bild:

"*Questa è omissione di soccorso e tradimento degli amici*, in una situazione drammatica, nella quale il nostro Paese viene minacciato dalle truppe russe su diversi confini
*Molti si pongono la domanda: con chi sta il governo tedesco?
Dalla parte della libertà e dunque dell'Ucraina, o dalla parte dell'aggressore?
Adesso serve un chiaro segnale dal paese più importante d'Europa

In Ucraina c'è un'enorme delusione per il fatto che la Germania tenga fede a Nord Stream 2.
E per il fatto che non ci consegni le armi e che in questo modo distolga anche Paesi come l'Estonia dal consegnarcene

La Germania dovrebbe dire a lobbisti come Gerhard Schroeder che d'ora in poi è vietato per legge lavorare per un regime come quello russo*
Invece le dichiarazioni del viceammiraglio della Marina (in un video aveva detto "Anche Putin merita rispetto", poi dimessosi, NDR) mostrano soltanto una cosa: che anche importanti rappresentanti di altre istituzioni hanno perso il senso della realtà"

*Intanto le famiglie dei diplomatici statunitensi e britannini vengono fatti evacuare dall'Ucraina con sorpresa persino del sindaco di Kiev che definisce "eccessivo"*


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

incredibile come stiano creando una guerra ancora peggiore di quella esistente davanti al mondo e non si faccia niente
tonnellate di armi, persone evacuate, minacce, paesi baltici usati come utili idioti, presunto piano di presidente filorusso l'altro giorno dato in pasto alla stampa dal Regno Unito
e poi la colpa sarebbe di Putin...

l'Italia vabbè da anni non esiste più, ormai gli incontri sui temi scottanti globali vengono fatti da altre potenze europee
già è iniziata prima la situazione, ma certo che confermare ad ogni governo Di Maio non aiuta...


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> incredibile come stiano creando una guerra ancora peggiore di quella esistente davanti al mondo e non si fa niente



assolutamente, chi sta spingendo per la guerra sono gli americani insieme ai loro servetti britannici. Il rifiuto della Germania la dice lunga su come stanno realmente le cose, oltre a dare segno tangibile di estrema debolezza della Nato stessa. Putin ha praticamente gia' vinto prima ancora di invadere.


----------



## Mika (24 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Germania si è rifiutata al momento di consegnare armi all'Ucraina e questo sta bloccando anche l'Estonia, uno dei paesi baltici decretati dalla NATO come fornitori ultimi.
> 
> Ministro della Difesa Lambrecht:
> 
> ...


Il male era Trump "Guerrafondaio! Fascista! Razzista! Maschilista!". Eppure in 4 anni di Trump mai una situazione estera al limite. Lui, due anni è a momenti fa scoppiare la guerra fredda.


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> assolutamente, chi sta spingendo per la guerra sono gli americani insieme ai loro servetti britannici. Il rifiuto della Germania la dice lunga su come stanno realmente le cose, oltre a dare segno tangibile di estrema debolezza della Nato stessa. Putin ha praticamente gia' vinto prima ancora di invadere.


anche la risposta dell'ex pugile non scherza...
non dovevano accettare il gasdotto, dovevano dare le armi, dovrebbero vietare a un cittadino tedesco di lavorare per un'impresa russa perchè c'è un regime


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il male era Trump "Guerrafondaio! Fascista! Razzista! Maschilista!". Eppure in 4 anni di Trump mai una situazione estera al limite. Lui, due anni è a momenti fa scoppiare la guerra fredda.


infatti la stampa al 99% muta.
chissà cosa sarebbe successo con Trump che avesse mandato nella notte 90 tonnellate di armi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il male era Trump "Guerrafondaio! Fascista! Razzista! Maschilista!". Eppure in 4 anni di Trump mai una situazione estera al limite. Lui, due anni è a momenti fa scoppiare la guerra fredda.


Si è ci siamo già dimenticati la figuraccia di agosto con la fuga dall'Afghanistan e la riconsegna del paese ai talebani?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> assolutamente, chi sta spingendo per la guerra sono gli americani insieme ai loro servetti britannici. Il rifiuto della Germania la dice lunga su come stanno realmente le cose, oltre a dare segno tangibile di estrema debolezza della Nato stessa. Putin ha praticamente gia' vinto prima ancora di invadere.


La situazione è molto tesa ma purtroppo è dura capire dove comincino e finiscano le colpe. Anche putin dovrebbe smetterla con le mire espansionistiche in Europa.. Ho capito che non vuole la nato al confine ma non può nemmeno invadere altri paesi come nulla fosse.. 
Gli americani invece ci sguazzano a vendere camionate di armi, lo sappiamo


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La situazione è molto tesa ma purtroppo è dura capire dove comincino e finiscano le colpe. Anche putin dovrebbe smetterla con le mire espansionistiche in Europa.. Ho capito che non vuole la nato al confine ma non può nemmeno invadere altri paesi come nulla fosse..
> Gli americani invece ci sguazzano a vendere camionate di armi, lo sappiamo



definiamo "altri paesi". L'est dell'ucraina e' praticamente una regione russa. La gente e' russa e parla russo. Di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> definiamo "altri paesi". L'est dell'ucraina e' praticamente una regione russa. La gente e' russa e parla russo. Di che stiamo parlando?


Si ma c'è un confine da 30 anni che dice che quel territorio è ucraino.. Vorrei vedere se domani l'Austria rivendicasse il sud tirol come la prenderemmo..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Gennaio 2022)

Sarò strano io,ma come al solito vedo una chiara provocazione da parte dei soliti americani.
Stavolta non sono riusciti a fare qualcosa simile a piazza Maidan,forse sperano che siano i russi a fare la prima mossa.
Ma non credo siano così pivelli,aspetteranno belli tranquilli al confine...


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Gennaio 2022)

c'è di mezzo nord stream , la germania lo sa che senza gas sono fregati(come noi).. speriamo che l'italia per una volta copi la germania e non gli usa


----------



## Mika (24 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> definiamo "altri paesi". L'est dell'ucraina e' praticamente una regione russa. La gente e' russa e parla russo. Di che stiamo parlando?


Beh, secondo il tuo ragionamento, domani dovremo ridare il Sud Tirol all'Austria perché la parlano tedesco. Bello. L'Ucraina è uno stato sovrano. Sempre secondo il tuo ragionamento non dovrebbero esistere tutti gli stati della EX-URSS, il Belgio, l'Olanda, la Svizzera perché parlano francese, tedesco, italiano.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> definiamo "altri paesi". L'est dell'ucraina e' praticamente una regione russa. La gente e' russa e parla russo. Di che stiamo parlando?


quindi l'Austria è Germania, il Canada Regno Unito, Il Belgio Francia, secondo il tuo ragionamento


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Germania si è rifiutata al momento di consegnare armi all'Ucraina e questo sta bloccando anche l'Estonia, uno dei paesi baltici decretati dalla NATO come fornitori ultimi.
> 
> Ministro della Difesa Lambrecht:
> 
> ...


Incredibile, sono d'accordo con un governo tedesco.
Vado a prenotare una visita medica.


----------



## Milanoide (24 Gennaio 2022)

Provate a chiedere ad un cittadino di un ex paese del Patto di Varsavia ora in Unione Europea cosa ne pensa della vicina Russia.

Quando vivevo in Inghilterra parlando con un collega Polacco gli dissi che era fortunato ad essere cresciuto studiando il russo.
Mi rispose schifato, con la bava alla bocca, che aveva forzatamente disimparato la lingua di quegli imperialisti liberticidi.
Se gli avessi detto che sua madre la sera prima si era dimenticata di darmi il resto se la sarebbe presa di meno...

Che poi se la Russia si riprende i suoi satelliti del menga strappandoli alla UE ci fa un favore togliendo dal mercato aziende che fanno dumping con aiuti comunitari è un altro discorso.


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Beh, secondo il tuo ragionamento, domani dovremo ridare il Sud Tirol all'Austria perché la parlano tedesco. Bello. L'Ucraina è uno stato sovrano. Sempre secondo il tuo ragionamento non dovrebbero esistere tutti gli stati della EX-URSS, il Belgio, l'Olanda, la Svizzera perché parlano francese, tedesco, italiano.



io dico che ognuno fa i suoi interessi, se un giorno si presentera' il problema dell'Alto Adige (si chiama Alto Adige, non "sud tirolo"), una provincia Italiana liberata con il fucile in mano nel 15-18, il Governo Italiano rispondera' di conseguenza.

E ricordo che i nostri interessi non sono necessariamente gli stessi degli americani. Se Putin invadera', l'Italia dovra' stare alla LARGHISSIMA da questo conflitto, per semplice interesse economico nazionale.


----------



## Kayl (24 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il male era Trump "Guerrafondaio! Fascista! Razzista! Maschilista!". Eppure in 4 anni di Trump mai una situazione estera al limite. Lui, due anni è a momenti fa scoppiare la guerra fredda.


Ho visto interviste ad americani anziani e diversi dicevano la medesima cosa su trump: “prima volta in vita mia che un presidente non fa una sola guerra nel suo mandato”. Trump ha stipulato la pace con la Korea del nord e l’ultimo anno prima del COVID si stava adoperando per facilitare la pace in medio-oriente.
A Obama hanno dato il nobel per la pace, a lui che ha portato agli estremi i rapporti con Korea e Russia, che ha provocato la crisi dei migranti mandando in malora l’Europa e che ha avuto il record di omicidi razziali negli usa.
Inverti il colore della pelle e vedi come la prendevano i media..


----------



## Mika (24 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> io dico che ognuno fa i suoi interessi, se un giorno si presentera' il problema dell'Alto Adige (si chiama Alto Adige, non "sud tirolo"), una provincia Italiana liberata con il fucile in mano nel 15-18, il Governo Italiano rispondera' di conseguenza.
> 
> E ricordo che i nostri interessi non sono necessariamente gli stessi degli americani. Se Putin invadera', l'Italia dovra' stare alla LARGHISSIMA da questo conflitto, per semplice interesse economico nazionale.


Su questo concordo, dobbiamo starne fuori, ma se Biden butta in mezzo la NATO non possiamo rifiutarci, non manderemo soldati ma dobbiamo dare le nostre basi NATO e quindi volendo o non volendo sempre in stato di guerra saremo.


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Provate a chiedere ad un cittadino di un ex paese del Patto di Varsavia ora in Unione Europea cosa ne pensa della vicina Russia.
> 
> Quando vivevo in Inghilterra parlando con un collega Polacco gli dissi che era fortunato ad essere cresciuto studiando il russo.
> Mi rispose schifato, con la bava alla bocca, che aveva forzatamente disimparato la lingua di quegli imperialisti liberticidi.
> ...


hai scelto il paese peggiore, effettivamente in Polonia è molto forte il sentimento anti russo ma comunque sono anche scenari veicolati dalla politica nazionalista
per esempio in qualche paese baltico quando vince le elezioni un partito filorusso tutti gli altri si uniscono, così loro hanno la maggioranza ed escludono quello filorusso.
il sindaco di Riga anni fa venne rimproverato perchè parlava russo in pubblico con dei bambini in una città dove il 50% parla russo come prima lingua
dopo l'indipendenza hanno cambiato strade, fatto sparire monumenti, non riconoscono lingua russa etc
e sono giusto degli esempi

in Finlandia lo svedese è una delle due lingue ufficiali, non dicono che gli svedesi sono imperialisti per il passato...

purtroppo non sono ancora democrazie mature, del resto milioni di cittadini sono cresciuti nel comunismo


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Su questo concordo, dobbiamo starne fuori, ma se Biden butta in mezzo la NATO non possiamo rifiutarci, non manderemo soldati ma dobbiamo dare le nostre basi NATO e quindi volendo o non volendo sempre in stato di guerra saremo.



attenzione, se mai ci si trovasse in una situazione in cui aerei Nato americani debbano andare a bombardare in ucraina, per partire da basi italiane credo serva sempre un voto in parlamento. Sarebbe una patata bollentissima per la politica italiana, se succedesse ora nella piu' totale incertezza dovuta alla elezione del PdR, l'Italia si troverebbe in una situazione di instabilita' clamorosa con un effetto disastroso su economia e mercati. Aggiungici anche il covid.. @Trumpusconi fyi


----------



## Mika (24 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> attenzione, se mai ci si trovasse in una situazione in cui aerei Nato americani debbano andare a bombardare in ucraina, per partire da basi italiane credo serva sempre un voto in parlamento. Sarebbe una patata bollentissima per la politica italiana, se succedesse ora nella piu' totale incertezza dovuta alla elezione del PdR, l'Italia si troverebbe in una situazione di instabilita' clamorosa con un effetto disastroso su economia e mercati. Aggiungici anche il covid.. @Trumpusconi fyi


La Russia taglierebbe la fornitura all'Europa di Gas, gli USA stanno inviando la loro ma direbbe all'Italia "Vuoi il gas? Collabora, lo diamo solo a chi ci da le basi o soldati, chi non partecipa si attacca". Il giorno dopo tutti voteranno per dare le basi NATO agli USA. 

Chi ci perderà siamo sempre e solo noi cittadini, se qualcosa va male quelli hanno già i voli per andare in Oceania.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Germania si è rifiutata al momento di consegnare armi all'Ucraina e questo sta bloccando anche l'Estonia, uno dei paesi baltici decretati dalla NATO come fornitori ultimi.
> 
> Ministro della Difesa Lambrecht:
> 
> ...


No qua gli aggressori siamo noi 
e reagiscono così proprio per coscienza di ciò


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> assolutamente, chi sta spingendo per la guerra sono gli americani insieme ai loro servetti britannici. Il rifiuto della Germania la dice lunga su come stanno realmente le cose, oltre a dare segno tangibile di estrema debolezza della Nato stessa. Putin ha praticamente gia' vinto prima ancora di invadere.


Difendersi.. invadere è una balla occidentale 
che tra l'altro dura da ben 5 anni come minimo..


----------



## Milanoide (24 Gennaio 2022)

Io un paese che usa il Novichok e fa fare una brutta fine ai giornalisti indipendenti non lo trovo simpatico.

Gli Usa sono alla deriva.

Mi sento bene in Unione Europea.

Che brutte cose che leggo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> io dico che ognuno fa i suoi interessi, se un giorno si presentera' il problema dell'Alto Adige (si chiama Alto Adige, non "sud tirolo"), una provincia Italiana liberata con il fucile in mano nel 15-18, il Governo Italiano rispondera' di conseguenza.
> 
> E ricordo che i nostri interessi non sono necessariamente gli stessi degli americani. Se Putin invadera', l'Italia dovra' stare alla LARGHISSIMA da questo conflitto, per semplice interesse economico nazionale.


Siamo dentro la Nato !!! altro che larghissima...
Abbiamo in custodia le armi atomiche americane! Quindi siamo in cima come bersagli da colpire !! e per tutti.. veramente pensate che la Russia dopo secoli si sono svegliati per arricchire immenso territorio che già ha !? Cioè non è l'America con le ultime forze rimaste predente di governarci per un'altro secolo!? (obiettivo dichiarato pentagono) quella che non è più in grado di finanziare il suo esercito e la inflazione che fa danni a casa sua ? che vede la Nato fare esercitazioni per invadere la Russia ( sono anni ormai) e si vede annullare accordo di lancio di medio lungo raggio della atomica? con un bel scudo anti missile pronto al loro confine!!

ok è colpa anche di Putin e la Russia ok
e io sono il prossimo salvatore del mondo 
e non dimenticate che dovremmo ringraziare Putin per aver sopportato fino adesso, visto la russiofobia insistente con provocazioni e accuse false ( cadute nel vuoto alla voce prove) e che ha sconfitto isis quando occidente era un mezzo aguzzino.. ma loro sono cattivi e invasori..

si sì ! ah è sono metà indiano e metà asiatico
Pensando che Biden la vede lunga.. 
e si batte per il prossimo..


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> attenzione, se mai ci si trovasse in una situazione in cui aerei Nato americani debbano andare a bombardare in ucraina, per partire da basi italiane credo serva sempre un voto in parlamento. Sarebbe una patata bollentissima per la politica italiana, se succedesse ora nella piu' totale incertezza dovuta alla elezione del PdR, l'Italia si troverebbe in una situazione di instabilita' clamorosa con un effetto disastroso su economia e mercati. Aggiungici anche il covid.. @Trumpusconi fyi


Ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi, se non fossero grandi potenze che flettono i muscoli per compattare il fronte interno.
Se "guerra" sarà, si tratterà di una riedizione dell'invasione della Georgia del 2008: all'epoca si mise in sicurezza Abkhazia e Ossezia del sud, ora si tratterebbe di congelare la novorossiya e riservarle il trattamento-crimea.
Con buona pace di Washington che disegnerà la propria linea rossa al di fuori della novorossija stessa, e Putin si guarderà bene dal varcarla. Gli USA non spingono verso una guerra generale perchè al momento sanno che non avrebbero supporto in europa (la Germania già ha fatto capire che la Nato è morta) e perchè da una decina d'anni il loro pivot geostrategico è in estremo oriente in ottica di containment "Dullesiano" anti cina.

Riguardo le borse, la situazione non è buona perchè gli investitori medi non capiscono niente di geopolitica e bisognerebbe tirargli in testa tomi di Waltz e Mearshimer (sono un realista strutturale, perdonate l'ipse dixit ma viene spontaneo) finchè non gli entra che la guerra non si fa per gioco tra un egemone declinante e una potenza in declino e in crisi.
Si stesse parlando di Taiwan, avrei già fatto scorte di cibo in casa...


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi, se non fossero grandi potenze che flettono i muscoli per compattare il fronte interno.
> Se "guerra" sarà, si tratterà di una riedizione dell'invasione della Georgia del 2008: all'epoca si mise in sicurezza Abkhazia e Ossezia del sud, ora si tratterebbe di congelare la novorossiya e riservarle il trattamento-crimea.
> Con buona pace di Washington che disegnerà la propria linea rossa al di fuori della novorossija stessa, e Putin si guarderà bene dal varcarla. Gli USA non spingono verso una guerra generale perchè al momento sanno che non avrebbero supporto in europa (la Germania già ha fatto capire che la Nato è morta) e perchè da una decina d'anni il loro pivot geostrategico è in estremo oriente in ottica di containment "Dullesiano" anti cina.
> 
> ...



Sempre un piacere leggerti! Interessante il riferimento a Taiwain. Li, se non erro, vige ancora il trattato bilaterale USA-Taiwan dove gli Stati Uniti sono di fatto obbligati a intervenire militarmente nel caso la Cina invadesse. Di fatto, un deterrente che ha impedito alla Cina di riprendersi Taiwan per oltre 70 anni. 
Nel caso dell'Ucraina, si tratta di un paese che non fa parte della Nato e non vi e' nessun "obbligo" di difesa da parte di alcuna nazione occidentale. In pratica verranno lasciati al loro destino.


----------



## singer (24 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma c'è un confine da 30 anni che dice che quel territorio è ucraino.. Vorrei vedere se domani l'Austria rivendicasse il sud tirol come la prenderemmo..


Bisognerebbe vedere come la prenderebbero i sudtirolesi, non altri. 
Trovo ingiustificabile che in un'epoca in cui ci si strappa le vesti per diritti all'autodeterminazione individuale, si ponga invece in questione il diritto all'autodeterminazione dei popoli.


----------



## danjr (24 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Germania si è rifiutata al momento di consegnare armi all'Ucraina e questo sta bloccando anche l'Estonia, uno dei paesi baltici decretati dalla NATO come fornitori ultimi.
> 
> Ministro della Difesa Lambrecht:
> 
> ...


Due cose: prima la Germania si è rotta di fare la serva degli usa, seconda, se fossi un diplomatico tedesco, mi guarderei bene ad andare ad un qualsivoglia incontro con klitacho


----------



## danjr (24 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> c'è di mezzo nord stream , la germania lo sa che senza gas sono fregati(come noi).. speriamo che l'italia per una volta copi la germania e non gli usa


L’ultima volta non ci è andata benissimo


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

singer ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe vedere come la prenderebbero i sudtirolesi, non altri.
> Trovo ingiustificabile che in un'epoca in cui ci si strappa le vesti per diritti all'autodeterminazione individuale, si ponga invece in questione il diritto all'autodeterminazione dei popoli.


Si vabbè auguri, aboliamo lo stato direttamente allora se nemmeno più i confini sono inviolabili..


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Sempre un piacere leggerti! Interessante il riferimento a Taiwain. Li, se non erro,* vige ancora il trattato bilaterale USA-Taiwan* dove gli Stati Uniti sono di fatto obbligati a intervenire militarmente nel caso la Cina invadesse. Di fatto, un deterrente che ha impedito alla Cina di riprendersi Taiwan per oltre 70 anni.
> Nel caso dell'Ucraina, si tratta di un paese che non fa parte della Nato e non vi e' nessun "obbligo" di difesa da parte di alcuna nazione occidentale. In pratica verranno lasciati al loro destino.


Ti ringrazio, parlare di lavoro è sempre emozionante!
Comunque si, ed è stato rettificato con moltissime dichiarazioni molto ambigue da parte del dipartimento di stato USA che di fatto "lasciano capire" che gli USA restano impegnati alla difesa dell'isola dagli attacchi esterni pur senza renderlo mai esplicito.
Ad esempio, "riconoscono" la posizione della RPC su "un paese due sistemi" (non approvano, ne sostengono, semplicemente ne riconoscono l'esistenza)

Il vero punto focale però è la cosiddetta Anti-Secession Law, tramite la quale pechino si riserva di intervenire a Taiwan in caso USA o Taiwan stessa rilascino dichiarazioni che supportino l'indipendenza (ovvero la "secessione") della provincia di Taiwan.
Motivo per cui, ad esempio, alle olimpiadi viene chiamata "Cina Taipei" (similmente al famoso TFYR Macedonia, antecedente al North Macedonia odierno, con cui la Macedonia dribblava le rivendicazioni greche).
Ad oggi per me Taiwan è di gran lunga il principale flashpoint per un possibile conflitto generalizzato, andando anche a scomodare la teoria della trappola di tucidide dell'ottimo libro di Graham Allison "Destined for War" che raccomando caldamente.

E indovina un po chi condivide con Washington una storica avversione verso la Cina ben più radicata? Proprio la Russia, che tutto ha da guadagnare con un vicino meno ingombrante in siberia e soprattutto in Manciuria, focal point della grand strategy russa dai tempi dello Zar.
E io dovrei credere che USA e Russia si scornino per fare un favore ad un nemico comune? Suvvia, suvvia... Lasciateli abbaiare, non mordono.


----------



## Djici (24 Gennaio 2022)

Forse ho veramente poco cervello.
Vorrei una spiegazione da qualcuno che ne capisce abbastanza per farmi capire perché la Russia avrebbe ragione.
Sarà che non leggo più di tanto si questo argomento, sarà che il poco che leggo viene scritto direttamente da americani...

Lo so che una situazione geopolitica non e mai semplice e ci sono mille cose che non considero nemmeno che entrano in gioco.

Vi spiego il poco che penso avere capito :
l'Ucraina vuole aderire alla NATO. Questo mi sembra un problema suo. Solo liberi di farlo o di non farlo. Decide il popolo.
Ma la Russia non vuole che la NATO arrivi al suo confine. Capisco che preferirebbe non avere la NATO alla frontiera... Ma li appunto dipende da un altro paese e non da lei. Quindi c'è poco da parlare. Non deve mettere becco su una questione che non la riguarda. Non e che invadi i paesi perché non ti piacciono le loro scelte.

Spiegatemi dove sbaglio (e avrò sicuramente sbagliato almeno 10 volte su queste 4 righe).


----------



## Stex (24 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma c'è un confine da 30 anni che dice che quel territorio è ucraino.. Vorrei vedere se domani l'Austria rivendicasse il sud tirol come la prenderemmo..


spero rivendichi anche il veneto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Forse ho veramente poco cervello.
> Vorrei una spiegazione da qualcuno che ne capisce abbastanza per farmi capire perché la Russia avrebbe ragione.
> Sarà che non leggo più di tanto si questo argomento, sarà che il poco che leggo viene scritto direttamente da americani...
> 
> ...


In due parole al volo, ho la presunzione di ritenermi abbastanza ferrato sull'argomento e provo a darti una chiave di lettura (che può essere o meno condivisibile).
Oltre agli incentivi strategici di un paese, vanno sempre considerati quelli storici: prendiamo la Russia.
Fin dai tempi degli Zar, è un paese che ha avuto delle direttive precise: ottenere un porto in un mare che non ghiacci d'inverno e ottenere un cuscinetto in medio ed estremo oriente (da li il grande gioco con i britannici nell'800, l'occupazione della manciuria in seguito alla rivolta dei boxers, la guerra con il giappone nel 1904-1905), e cautelarsi da possibili coalizioni europee che la invadano da occidente (ci sono tre grandi traumi storici: l'invasione di Napoleone, di Guglielmo II e di Hitler).
Focalizziamoci sull'occidente: per garantirsi la sicurezza (che è la tendenza di ogni stato, accumulare potenza per consolidare la propria posizione e scoraggiare aggressioni nel pensiero di Mearshimer, il cosiddetto realismo difensivo se ti interessa approfondire), la Russia tende a crearsi una sorta di cordone di sicurezza verso le grandi potenze europee (Germania ed ex impero asutroungarico su tutte, per inquadrare il pivot geostrategico).
Questo passava all'epoca degli zar ad esempio per il granducato di polonia, e ai tempi dell'unione sovietica con le varie RSSF (repubbliche socialiste sovietiche federate) che difendessero l'heartland russo (concetto interessante introdotto da Mackinder, se ti interessa approfondire), oltre ovviamente ai paesi del patto di varsavia.
Con il venir meno dell'impero sovietico, è pian piano venuto meno il dispositivo di sicurezza che la Russia si è costruita intorno da secoli.
Se già il capitolo paesi baltici nell'UE fece storcere il naso ad una Russia ben piu debole di quella di oggi (reduce dai disastri di Eltsin), andare a introdurre in una Nato che da 30 anni si sta progressivamente espandendo ad Ovest, includendo paesi di ex orbita sovietica (umiliazione pesantissima per i russi), si inizia a toccare territori direttamente contigui al territorio russo come la Georgia (invasione del 2008), o appunto l'ucraina, significa violare una sfera di sicurezza consolidata letteralmente da secoli e una vera e propria "semi invasione" della russia, pregiudicando una cintura di protezione che è essenziale per la percezione di sicurezza e potenza dello stato russo.

Venendo meno quindi l'obiettivo di lungo periodo della sicurezza da parte di un sistema internazionale percepito come avverso, la grande potenza ritiene di patire un torto ai propri danni e quindi massimizza il proprio interesse ad una condotta aggressiva nei confronti dei vicini minori affinchè le grandi potenze concorrenti capiscano che il paese è disposto a tutto per tutelare i propri interessi e la propria sicurezza ed influenza (non a caso la russia è intervenuta subito anche in Kazakhstan).
Piu una potenza "abbaia" e si dimostra aggressiva, piu è in difficolta e ha una mano perdente in mano (bast guardare la corea del nord...)
Quindi le scelte di Ucraina, Kazakistan, Bielorussia, Mongolia, Finlandia etc sono ASSOLUTAMENTE un affare russo.

Perchè sono convinto che non succederà nulla? due motivi
1) Washington ha tutto da perdere impantanandosi in un conflitto in ucraina per estendere le proprie basi di qualche centinaia di chilometri. A cosa ti serve la base a Kiev se hai la Polonia, se hai Incirlik? niente. Il tutto per consolidare il fronte interno di una potenza "nemica" in difficoltà? Ma per favore.
2) Putin parla a Washington affinchè Pechino intenda. Ricorda che gli USA non confinano con la Russia e la guerra fredda è finita da un pezzo, le diplomazie comunque si conoscono e sanno come disinnescare le tensioni. La Cina invece è una potenza fortemente revisionista in netta crescita al confine con la russia, dopo decenni di pessime relazioni. Il loro vero pivot è li, ma per tutelarsi dalla cina devono prima mettere in sicurezza il confine occidentale.

Spero di aver dato uno spunto interessante.


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Forse ho veramente poco cervello.
> Vorrei una spiegazione da qualcuno che ne capisce abbastanza per farmi capire perché la Russia avrebbe ragione.
> Sarà che non leggo più di tanto si questo argomento, sarà che il poco che leggo viene scritto direttamente da americani...
> 
> ...


quello che fanno da sempre gli USA..
l'Ucraina non mi pare desiderosa di aderire alla NATO o all'UE, visto che dal 2014 stanno a zero o quasi da quel punto di vista.
semmai c'è qualcuno in Ucraina che vorrebbe il che è il diverso, qualcuno che peraltro ha preso bastonate sulla testa alle scorse elezioni nazionali dove ha stravinto un partito creato dal nulla e al potere un ex commediante, e che illude una parte di popolazione raccontando che così vivrebbero meglio ricevendo aiuti economici.

posto che comunque tutto questo è successo perchè è stato fatto cadere il presidente nel 2014 con azioni estere

proviamo a vedere se il Messico, a confine con gli USA, dovesse venire attirato dal gruppo di paesi ex sovietici a cui aderisce la Russia e ci fosse ogni anno invio di tonnellate di armi da parte della Russia
secondo te gli USA accetterebbero le decisioni di un paese terzo o farebbero qualcosa ?


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

* Il presidente americano Joe Biden sta valutando la possibilità di schierare migliaia di truppe Usa nei Paesi baltici e in Europa dell'est per fronteggiare un'eventuale invasione russa dell'Ucraina.*

New York Times


questo è pazzo proprio e le persone attorno non da meno, si sta verificando il peggiore presagio dei tempi Clinton quando è stata fermata fortunatamente da Assange e dalla popolazione
a parte che con quei numeri di soldati a terra non fronteggi un bel niente in caso di guerra vera


----------



## Milanoide (24 Gennaio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> spero rivendichi anche il veneto.


E la Lombardia


----------



## galianivatene (24 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Sempre un piacere leggerti! Interessante il riferimento a Taiwain. Li, se non erro, vige ancora il trattato bilaterale USA-Taiwan dove gli Stati Uniti sono di fatto obbligati a intervenire militarmente nel caso la Cina invadesse. Di fatto, un deterrente che ha impedito alla Cina di riprendersi Taiwan per oltre 70 anni.
> Nel caso dell'Ucraina, si tratta di un paese che non fa parte della Nato e non vi e' nessun "obbligo" di difesa da parte di alcuna nazione occidentale. In pratica verranno lasciati al loro destino.


Non è però corretto dire che il trattato bilaterale del 1979 impegna gli Usa ad intervenire militarmente. Nel trattato questo non c’è: ci sono riferimenti “ambigui” all’impegno al mantenimento alla stabilità dell’area, lasciando aperto il come. Ciò è alla base della politica di ambiguità strategica che ha permesso agli Usa di riconoscere una sola Cina (quelka continentale) pur mantenendo relazioni de facto con la ROC.
Se la Cina non ha mai preso Taiwan è semplicemente perché non ne aveva (ha) le capacità militari, e politiche.
Non è detto che se questa situazione dovesse cambiare, gli USA interverrebbero al 100%, sebbene il controllo del Rimland asiatico è centrale nella politica di contenimento verso la Cina.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Gennaio 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Non è però corretto dire che il trattato bilaterale del 1979 impegna gli Usa ad intervenire militarmente. Nel trattato questo non c’è: ci sono riferimenti “ambigui” all’impegno al mantenimento alla stabilità dell’area, lasciando aperto il come. Ciò è alla base della politica di ambiguità strategica che ha permesso agli Usa di riconoscere una sola Cina (quelka continentale) pur mantenendo relazioni de facto con la ROC.
> Se la Cina non ha mai preso Taiwan è semplicemente perché non ne aveva (ha) le capacità militari, e politiche.
> Non è detto che se questa situazione dovesse cambiare, gli USA interverrebbero al 100%, sebbene il controllo del *Rimland *asiatico è centrale nella politica di contenimento verso la Cina.


Rilievo assolutamente corretto e arguto, complimenti.
Specifico però che la cina avrebbe eccome le possibilità di invadere Taiwan: è l'interrogativo sull'intervento o meno di Washington e della Nato che li trattiene, Taiwan sarebbe spianata in un paio di settimane.

PS: hai letto Spykman?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2022)

loro sono convinti di fare una guerra atomica lampo :
1. scudo antimissile nel confine russo
2. stracciato trattato medio lungo raggio
3. cercato di prendere il controllo marittimo
(Crimea)
4. alimentato isteria (russiofobia) nelle tv
5. provato a mettere la guerrafondaia Clinton
6. campagna contro Trump con accuse di alleanza con la Russia
7. Hanno fatto vincere Biden con i voti dei deceduti
8. Biden è un ********* ma sta dalla parte dei guerrafondai

Mi pare già abbastanza per pensare male nel sentire che noi siamo nel giusto! e poco rassicurante perché non hanno soluzioni alternativi alla disfatta! hanno sempre usato la guerra per i loro obiettivi e problemi!


----------



## galianivatene (24 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Rilievo assolutamente corretto e arguto, complimenti.
> Specifico però che la cina avrebbe eccome le possibilità di invadere Taiwan: è l'interrogativo sull'intervento o meno di Washington e della Nato che li trattiene, Taiwan sarebbe spianata in un paio di settimane.
> 
> PS: hai letto Spykman?


Sì, un bel po’ di tempo fa . Credo che le sue teorie abbiano contribuito a forgiare molto della politica di Truman, e contribuito -direttamente od indirettamente- ad indirizzare le relazioni internazionali in Asia, e le traiettorie di sviluppo industriale dell’area (cosa sarebbero state oggi Giappone, Corea del Sud e la stessa Taiwan, senza la politica del containment in funzione anti-sovietica?), specie nel momento in cui la vittoria comunista in Cina, e l’iniziale periodo filo-sovietico, precludeva di fatto politiche incentrate sulla contesa dell’heartland, poi tornato in auge con la svolta Nixon.
Oggi torna molto di interesse, perché appunto lo stretto di Formosa resta il baluardo principale nei confronti di una possibile proiezione della Cina nel Pacifico.


----------



## galianivatene (24 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Specifico però che la cina avrebbe eccome le possibilità di invadere Taiwan: è l'interrogativo sull'intervento o meno di Washington e della Nato che li trattiene, Taiwan sarebbe spianata in un paio di settimane.


Non mi intendo molto di affari militari, però immagino che la presa di Taiwan potrebbe per lo più avvenire con un attacco anfibio, reso difficile dalla particolare orografia dell’isola (coste montuose, scarsamente accessibili).
Chiaro che l’incognita Nato ha un peso: la Cina potrebbe “permettersi” la presa di Taiwan solo a patto che avvenga in pochi giorni, così da mettere davanti al fatto compiuto USA e alleati. Ogni giorno di contesa in più potrebbe significare esporsi al pericolo di una escalation bellica che porterebbe i costi potenziali ben oltre i benefici.

Inoltre politicamente la Cina avrebbe il problema di un collasso della sua (già provata) reputazione internazionale, oltre che il problema di gestire una regione devastata sotto il profilo materiale e psicologico. Danni che richiederebbero lustri prima di poter essere in qualche modo riassorbiti.

P.S. scusate l’OT, che tanto OT non è


----------



## Djici (24 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In due parole al volo, ho la presunzione di ritenermi abbastanza ferrato sull'argomento e provo a darti una chiave di lettura (che può essere o meno condivisibile).
> Oltre agli incentivi strategici di un paese, vanno sempre considerati quelli storici: prendiamo la Russia.
> Fin dai tempi degli Zar, è un paese che ha avuto delle direttive precise: ottenere un porto in un mare che non ghiacci d'inverno e ottenere un cuscinetto in medio ed estremo oriente (da li il grande gioco con i britannici nell'800, l'occupazione della manciuria in seguito alla rivolta dei boxers, la guerra con il giappone nel 1904-1905), e cautelarsi da possibili coalizioni europee che la invadano da occidente (ci sono tre grandi traumi storici: l'invasione di Napoleone, di Guglielmo II e di Hitler).
> Focalizziamoci sull'occidente: per garantirsi la sicurezza (che è la tendenza di ogni stato, accumulare potenza per consolidare la propria posizione e scoraggiare aggressioni nel pensiero di Mearshimer, il cosiddetto realismo difensivo se ti interessa approfondire), la Russia tende a crearsi una sorta di cordone di sicurezza verso le grandi potenze europee (Germania ed ex impero asutroungarico su tutte, per inquadrare il pivot geostrategico).
> ...


Hai detto cose molto interessante ma che non mi possono fare cambiare idea. Certe cose le sapevo. Per le altre leggero con grandissimo piacere.
Però rimane il fatto per me che il popolo ucraino può da quando si è decisa l'indipendenza fare quello che crede meglio per lui senza chiedere il permesso alla Russia. Se no vuol dire che la Russia non riconosce l'indipendenza della Russia.

Per me l'invasione da parte russa non sta né in cielo né in terra.
Poi posso capire chi dice che è meglio starsene alla larga... Ma non mi sembra nemmeno giusto.


----------



## Djici (24 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quello che fanno da sempre gli USA..
> l'Ucraina non mi pare desiderosa di aderire alla NATO o all'UE, visto che dal 2014 stanno a zero o quasi da quel punto di vista.
> semmai c'è qualcuno in Ucraina che vorrebbe il che è il diverso, qualcuno che peraltro ha preso bastonate sulla testa alle scorse elezioni nazionali dove ha stravinto un partito creato dal nulla e al potere un ex commediante, e che illude una parte di popolazione raccontando che così vivrebbero meglio ricevendo aiuti economici.
> 
> ...


Non ti sto dicendo che gli Usa accetterebbero. Ti sto dicendo che NORMALMENTE non avrebbero nulla da dire e non avrei problemi a scriverlo. Io non sono né filorusso ne filoamericano in questo caso. Sto solo dicendo quello che mi sembra giusto. E PER ME in questo caso la Russia mi sembra COMPLETALENTE dalla parte del torto.


----------



## singer (24 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si vabbè auguri, aboliamo lo stato direttamente allora se nemmeno più i confini sono inviolabili..


Di inviolabile ci dovrebbero essere prima di tutto i diritti fondamentali dell'uomo, tra cui quello all'autodeterminazione, non certo delle linee tracciate su una carta (in modo tra l'altro quantomeno discutibile) da persone vissute generazioni fa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

singer ha scritto:


> Di inviolabile ci dovrebbero essere prima di tutto i diritti fondamentali dell'uomo, tra cui quello all'autodeterminazione, non certo delle linee tracciate su una carta (in modo tra l'altro quantomeno discutibile) da persone vissute generazioni fa.


Da quando l'autodeterminazione fa parte dei diritti fondamentali dell'uomo? Ma che diciamo..mo uno decide lui di cambiare cittadinanza come si cambiano le mutande...cosa mi tocca leggere..

Linee tracciate sulla carta, si, tracciate col sangue di chi ha fatto la guerra per difendere i confini, crepando e patendo freddo e paura in mezzo agli escrementi per difendere il proprio paese, il rispetto per sta gente dove lo mettiamo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Il mondo è veramente strano
quelli non rispettano trattati
cancellano trattati per la sicurezza mondiale
ma la Russia è aggressiva e dalla parte del torto 
e comunque hanno più volte smentito che vogliono invadere l'ucraina 

p.s. ma la Nato non è stata creata per difesa per far demordere l'inizio di una guerra!? cioè questi con il veto risaputo ne stanno CREANDO una


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da quando l'autodeterminazione fa parte dei diritti fondamentali dell'uomo? Ma che diciamo..mo uno decide lui di cambiare cittadinanza come si cambiano le mutande...cosa mi tocca leggere..
> 
> Linee tracciate sulla carta, si, tracciate col sangue di chi ha fatto la guerra per difendere i confini, crepando e patendo freddo e paura in mezzo agli escrementi per difendere il proprio paese, il rispetto per sta gente dove lo mettiamo?


non mi pare il momento visto andazzo che sta succedendo in Italia.. anche i nostri padri fondatori si stanno rivoltando nella tomba


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

persino gli amici british respingono la follia di Biden

*il portavoce di Johnson fa sapere che il governo non invierà truppe militari per l'Ucraina, ci si limiterà a sanzioni per la Russia nel caso di escalation*


e pensare che uno dei motti del duo Obama-Biden fu "no boots on the ground"...


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Il portavoce del Cremlino Dmitry Peskov sottolinea che l'Ucraina sta muovendo mezzi e uomini in zona di confine, inoltre mandare armi dalla NATO invoglia il governo di Kiev a pensare ad una risoluzione bellica
La minaccia di provocazioni da Kiev nel Donbass è ora altissima, anche più alta di prima*


----------



## Gunnar67 (24 Gennaio 2022)

No ho capito cosa vogliono gli americani. Andare a rompere il caxxo ai russi in Ucraina, l'orto di casa? Sarebbe come se il Texas volesse uscire dagli USA e i russi mandassero armi ai texani. Al di lá dei "principi" di indipendenza etc., ci vuole un minimo di realismo geopolitico.


----------



## Djici (24 Gennaio 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> No ho capito cosa vogliono gli americani. Andare a rompere il caxxo ai russi in Ucraina, l'orto di casa? Sarebbe come se il Texas volesse uscire dagli USA e i russi mandassero armi ai texani. Al di lá dei "principi" di indipendenza etc., ci vuole un minimo di realismo geopolitico.


L'esempio e sbagliatissimo. Perché l'Ucraina non risponde più a Mosca già da qualche anno.


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Biden stasera chiama personalmente tutti i paesi europei NATO telefonicamente, vuole il supporto dei leader*


toglietegli subito il potere, è un soggetto pericoloso e ci porta in guerra

defund Biden ! unfit to leade


----------



## Swaitak (24 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Biden stasera chiama personalmente tutti i paesi europei NATO telefonicamente, vuole il supporto dei leader*
> 
> 
> toglietegli subito il potere, è un soggetto pericoloso e ci porta in guerra
> ...


Ci manca solo sto pazzo per il colpo finale


----------



## Davidoff (24 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Biden stasera chiama personalmente tutti i paesi europei NATO telefonicamente, vuole il supporto dei leader*
> 
> 
> toglietegli subito il potere, è un soggetto pericoloso e ci porta in guerra
> ...


Magari adesso i fenomeni che dipingevano Trump come l’Anticristo apriranno un po’ gli occhi, i democratici sono guerrafondai quanto i Bush. Il problema è la Ue, un’entità fantasma governata da banchieri, priva di esercito e peso politico internazionale, un continente terra di conquista per le superpotenze.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Biden stasera chiama personalmente tutti i paesi europei NATO telefonicamente, vuole il supporto dei leader*
> 
> 
> toglietegli subito il potere, è un soggetto pericoloso e ci porta in guerra
> ...


non oso immaginare il livello ridicolo di queste telefonate..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non oso immaginare il livello ridicolo di queste telefonate..



Probabilmente Biden tra una frase e l'altra avrà anche fatto qualche sonnellino


----------



## galianivatene (25 Gennaio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Magari adesso i fenomeni che dipingevano Trump come l’Anticristo apriranno un po’ gli occhi, i democratici sono guerrafondai quanto i Bush. Il problema è la Ue, un’entità fantasma governata da banchieri, priva di esercito e peso politico internazionale, un continente terra di conquista per le superpotenze.


Io sinceramente non credo che in Usa scegliere tra Repubblicani e Democratici cambi poi chissà che.
Il bipolarismo comporta la logica del pendolo, ed il pendolo converge sempre verso il centro (non come spazio necessariamente ideologico, ma come centro di gravità di un sistema politico-istituzionale).
Specialmente da quando nel 1971 fu eliminato in USA il limite al finanziamento privato dei partiti politici, questi si trasformarono in comitati elettorali di massa, in mano a lobby schierate, ma essenzialmente provenienti dallo stesso circolo, e dallo stesso contesto di classe e ceto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Biden stasera chiama personalmente tutti i paesi europei NATO telefonicamente, vuole il supporto dei leader*
> 
> 
> toglietegli subito il potere, è un soggetto pericoloso e ci porta in guerra
> ...


"la fine di un incubo" pluricit.


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

*Presidente della Croazia prende le distanze da presunte azioni NATO, perchè sono solo USA.*

"Leggo le notizie, secondo cui la Nato, non un Paese separato, non gli Stati Uniti, sta rafforzando la sua presenza, inviando navi da ricognizione.
*Non abbiamo nulla a che fare con questo e non lo avremo, ve lo garantisco

Non c'entra nulla con l'Ucraina o la Russia, ha a che fare con le dinamiche della politica interna americana,* *Joe Biden e la sua amministrazione, che ho sostenuto, l'unico in Europa... Ma vedo comportamenti pericolosi in materia di sicurezza internazionale

Non solo non invieremo soldati nella zona del conflitto, ma richiameremo anche tutti, fino all'ultimo soldato croato, in caso di conflitto"*


Biden si è giocato l'unico amico in Europa


----------



## Miro (25 Gennaio 2022)

Siamo al crepuscolo dell'egemonia USA a livello globale. Il mondo che ci aspetta sarà multipolare ed incentrato sul Pacifico che diventerà il nuovo Occidente, con l'Europa a fare da comparsa (se va bene). Per la situazione in Ucraina, non succederà nulla di eclatante.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> *Siamo al crepuscolo dell'egemonia USA a livello globale.* Il mondo che ci aspetta sarà multipolare ed incentrato sul Pacifico che diventerà il nuovo Occidente, con l'Europa a fare da comparsa (se va bene). Per la situazione in Ucraina, non succederà nulla di eclatante.


Il fatto è che loro vogliono evitare proprio quella


----------



## Mika (26 Gennaio 2022)

La situazione ogni ora diventa più critica ma in TV non ne parlano come se non fregasse. La stanno sottovalutando troppo.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La situazione ogni ora diventa più critica ma in TV non ne parlano come se non fregasse. La stanno sottovalutando troppo.


infatti hai ragione, anche perchè ci sono i soldati italiani pure coinvolti
in Lettonia ci sono 200 alpini con carri armati e in Romania ci sono 4 caccia più 140 soldati di terra
nel Mar Nero ci sono tre navi militari: la portaerei Cavour con gli F35 a bordo, la fregata Margottini e il cacciamine Viareggio con 200 marinai

stanno facendo "strane" esercitazioni nell'area, significa che la NATO si tiene pronta


----------



## Mika (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> infatti hai ragione, anche perchè ci sono i soldati italiani pure coinvolti
> in Lettonia ci sono 200 alpini con carri armati e in Romania ci sono 4 caccia più 140 soldati di terra
> nel Mar Nero ci sono tre navi militari: la portaerei Cavour con gli F35 a bordo, la fregata Margottini e il cacciamine Viareggio con 200 marinai
> 
> stanno facendo "strane" esercitazioni nell'area, significa che la NATO si tiene pronta


E la stessa cosa la Russia e sicuramente gli alleati bielorussi con cui, non dimentichiamoci, hanno veri e propri patti di mutuo soccorso militare. Sicuro che a Pechino hanno i poc-corn, se ne staranno neutrali e se va male per i due belligeranti erediteranno il ruolo di Superpotenza militare, politica ed economica.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

*ministro degli Esteri russo Lavrov all'agenzia Tass:

"I nostri colleghi occidentali sono letteralmente in uno stato di frenesia militarista e fanno dichiarazioni isteriche.

Siamo pronti a tutto.

Noi non abbiamo mai attaccato nessuno, siamo sempre stati noi ad essere attaccati, e quelli che l'hanno fatto non se la sono cavata".*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E la stessa cosa la Russia e sicuramente gli alleati bielorussi con cui, non dimentichiamoci, hanno veri e propri patti di mutuo soccorso militare. Sicuro che a Pechino hanno i poc-corn, se ne staranno neutrali e se va male per i due belligeranti erediteranno il ruolo di Superpotenza militare, politica ed economica.


cosa che accadrebbe senza nessuna guerra..
anzi questa guerra nasce perché America non vuole che la Cina prendi il suo posto! ( quello economico è già suo.. politico impensabile ma quella militare è alle porte)


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Gennaio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Siamo al crepuscolo dell'egemonia USA a livello globale. Il mondo che ci aspetta sarà multipolare ed incentrato sul Pacifico che diventerà il nuovo Occidente, con l'Europa a fare da comparsa (se va bene). Per la situazione in Ucraina, non succederà nulla di eclatante.


Il sistema ad oggi è ancora unipolare. La Cina è un'illusione, chi guarda a fondo capisce che è una (im)potenza


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Dissero quelli che per costruire una strada ci impiegano anni nel 2022


----------

